# Куплю аккордеон



## ModernBach (26 Авг 2016)

Цельнопланочный, с подбородниками, с хорошим басом, с выборкой, с диапазоном 45, рассмотрю любые предложения. Писать сюда, либо на [email protected]


----------



## vev (27 Авг 2016)

*ModernBach*,

Вы таки будете смеяться, но для покупки/продажи есть другой раздел... И данные операции здесь не приветствуются


----------

